# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Plumbing for wall hung vanity

## meaganjenner

We are starting to plan our bathroom renos and in both our main bathroom and ensuite I was wanting wall hung vanities. Currently the waste for the basin runs into the floor (slab!!) approx 20cm from the wall. Can this be changed?? Any advice would be appreciated....

----------


## wonderplumb

Yes it can.

----------


## ringtail

> Yes it can.

    :Roflmao:  
Get ready for some financial pain though.

----------


## plum

To save expense and what I have done in the past is to slide a stainless steel tube over the exposed waste pipe. It's for a better look but doesn't hide the pipe as you probably want.

----------


## wonderplumb

Ha ha yeah sorry about that, I'd had a couple and was being facetious! 
You can chop and chase it into the slab. If you can get under the slab, core a new hole and move the waste so it comes up in the wall. What plum suggested is a good idea too and looks smart. You could also get some stainless sheet bent up if you want the square look.

----------


## ringtail

> Ha ha yeah sorry about that, I'd had a couple and was being facetious! 
> .

    :Tongue:  :Tongue:  Love it. Sure you weren't being feces - tious  :Biggrin:  - plumber humor :Tongue:

----------


## barney118

If you are looking to hide in the wall cavity then you can obviously chase into the slab (make a mess) and continue on, there could be an issue (if no dwgs etc) that the pipe goes into a 100mm (or bigger pipe) in the slab and it also will (should) have a termite collar on it which means a replacement from a termite dood.

----------


## JB1

I wouldn't bother moving the waste. 
I'd box the the full width under the vanity and tile the box, so the vanity still looks wall hung. I.e like a bulkhead. 
Sort of like this  
I had to do that for powder room wall hung vanity for my new house as the waste was 100mm off my slab and I didn't want to jackhammer the slab. 
It looks ok, as the vanity is the full length of the wall, so it's not noticeable the vertical tiles under the vanity isn't on on the same pane as the wall tiles above the vanity. 
But I got lucky with my ensuite, the waste was half on the stud wall. Perfect for 40mm waste through the stud wall. 
I'd still run the waste pipe through the wall and then back out via the vanity rather than straight up via the bottom. 
This will free up internal space in the vanity. Secondly you may have no choice if the vanity uses drawers like most wall hung units.    
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------

